# Phantom Menace



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

I just read somewhere else that



> The most important point in any of the films happens in the phantom menace and it's subtle genius. It's when Qui-Gon bets Watto on the Pod Race. Watto says he'll roll a dice if it's red it's Anakin that Qui-Gon get's if it's Blue Qui-Gon get's Anakins mother. He cheats and manipulates the outcome using the force. If Qui-Gon had been patient he could of saved Anakins mother preventing her future death and Anakins slide into the dark side when he subsequently butchered an entire village of sand people. He could of returned after the crisis and bought Anakin.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you do for a  living isitme?


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> What do you do for a  living isitme?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

Why didn't he just go back and buy Anakins mother anyway.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, taking the whole 'If only the star destroyer gunnery commander had said 'Destroy that escape pod' instead of letting it go to a new level...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


>



I'm serious!  Mostly


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

well after the last 3 films i kind of decided that the jedi were a bunch of cunts tbh

it was even worse than royal families in europe, you had to be born with special blood and nothing else mattered, that made you powerful

it's not a wonder they were overthrown


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm serious!  Mostly



i'm unemployed. i teach english abroad when i am employed


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 28, 2008)

The Star Destroyer gunner had an Ion cannon for disabling and retrieving escape craft. He says 'shall I open fire'.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2008)

The Phantom Menace is not real.....


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

anakin could also have saved up his pocket money and freed her himself. And bought her a nice lilttle flat somewhere.

But he didn't even go to visit, which is rubbish. 

dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> anakin could also have saved up his pocket money and freed her himself. And bought her a nice lilttle flat somewhere.
> 
> But he didn't even go to visit, which is rubbish.
> 
> dave



he never had a chance

first chance he got to go home he found out she was dead

the fucking jedi could have done more about the whole situation rather than just picking one slave to free because they thought he was important for them


----------



## souljacker (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> i'm unemployed. i teach english abroad when i am employed



That's all right then. You may go about your business


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

souljacker said:


>





Thats the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> That's all right then. You may go about your business





these aren't the droids you're looking for.....


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> he never had a chance
> 
> first chance he got to go home he found out she was dead
> 
> the fucking jedi could have done more about the whole situation rather than just picking one slave to free because they thought he was important for them


 
Bollocks! in what 10 years he couldn't find time to go say hello to his mum? even send her a message.

rubbish i say, rubbish.

dave


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

souljacker said:


>


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

If artoo had been a bit quicker in doing his fucking JOB then there would have been no need to go to Tatooine in the first place.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> If artoo had been a bit quicker in doing his fucking JOB then there would have been no need to go to Tatooine in the first place.



what you on about?

he onlly got the plans to the death star seconds before going to tattooine to give em to Obi One


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Bollocks! in what 10 years he couldn't find time to go say hello to his mum? even send her a message.
> 
> rubbish i say, rubbish.
> 
> dave



i blame the jedi, he didn't have anything, they basically bought him and exploited him


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> what you on about?
> 
> he onlly got the plans to the death star seconds before going to tattooine to give em to Obi One


No, on Amidala's ship.  He went up top to fix the shields.  And he managed it, but only at the cost of diverting power from the engines, which is why Qui Gon and co. had to go to Tatooine to get a new one.

A bit cleverer with those shields and the whole mess with Anakin could have been avoided.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> what you on about?



I'm guessing he means when the astromechs go out onto the starship escaping from Naboo and try to repair the shields, as they're running the blockade...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

And it's Obi-Won, not Obi One.  You philistine.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

Although it's all a bit moot, because Anakin _was_ the chosen one.

He just took 20 years longer than they expected to bring the Force into balance...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, it's arguable that Luke was the chosen one that brought the Force into balance.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> Although it's all a bit moot, because Anakin _was_ the chosen one.
> 
> He just took 20 years longer than they expected to bring the Force into balance...



by killing all the jedis 

they could have just abolished themselves for the same result without wiping out so many planets


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Actually, it's arguable that Luke was the chosen one that brought the Force into balance.



no coz it's darth vader that actually kills the emporer


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Killing the Jedi was NOT bringing the Force into balance.

Honestly, does nobody here know any canon at all?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> no coz it's darth vader that actually kills the emporer


This is true.  It all depends, I suppose, on what you actually identify as the ultimate cause.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread disappoints me on so many levels.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> by killing all the jedis
> 
> they could have just abolished themselves for the same result without wiping out so many planets



No, by throwing Palpatine off the bridge thingy.



kabbes said:


> This is true.  It all depends, I suppose, on what you actually identify as the ultimate cause.



The whole thing is the Tradegy of Darth Vader, so I always looked at it that way...


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Killing the Jedi was NOT bringing the Force into balance.
> 
> Honestly, does nobody here know any canon at all?



arguable

the force was only brought into balance once the jedi were wiped out

them controlling the galaxy brought about destruction and chaos

the sith didn't really do much except try to break the jedis' grip on power


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Frankly, the number of plot holes in Phantom Menace makes the number of plot holes in A New Hope look normal.

Like -- what the FUCK was a Jedi doing sending a kid into a race that was basically custom built for a Jedi?  Qui Gon could have manipulated that entire thing to get any result he liked, if he saw fit.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> This is true.  It all depends, I suppose, on what you actually identify as the ultimate cause.



He also left a son and daughter with which to start again and train more jedis


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> arguable
> 
> the force was only brought into balance once the jedi were wiped out
> 
> ...


No, this is not canon.  You can look at it that way if you wish but it is not the way that the story was intended to be told.  "Bringing the force into balance" refers soley and purely to the removal of the burgeoning dark side represented by the Sith.  It would be pretty stupid if the Jedi were seeking a chosen one to create balance by almost wiping out the light side.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> arguable
> 
> the force was only brought into balance once the jedi were wiped out
> 
> ...



The existence of the Sith and their rise to power is what threw the Force out of balance, affecting other sensitives abilities.

Plus, the dissolution of the Senate and the replacement of the Republic with the iron fist and rule by fear of the Empire...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> He also left a son and daughter with which to start again and train more jedis


Yes, I agree with you and Iam.  It is the story of Anakin Skywalker and he was the one to bring balance to the Force.  That is the most obvious way of looking at it.

I was just, y'know, throwing another way of looking at it out there.  Because it's Luke that goes into the heart of the darkness and convinces part of it to turn back and kill the other part of it.  Without Luke, the darkness would have reigned supreme.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that's right, too - neither could have happened without the other, so they're both integral parts. But without Anakin, none of it would have happened at at all.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

It just seems like the jedi were a bunch of massive cunts to be honest

they created darth vader

palpatine was a dodgy character to be sure, but it was the jedis desire to control the galaxy that allowed him to become emperor and caused the war


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

The Jedi never desired to control the galaxy.  Quite the reverse in fact -- it was their paranoia at interfering with state affairs that allowed Palpatine to get in the cracks.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> It just seems like the jedi were a bunch of massive cunts to be honest
> 
> they created darth vader
> 
> palpatine was a dodgy character to be sure, but it was the jedis desire to control the galaxy that allowed him to become emperor and caused the war



But there'd been peace and justice in the galaxy for a thousand generations with things in balance, before the dark times. That's what the Jedi - in conjunction with the Senate - tried to acheive. The mistakes they made were because their link to the Force was clouded by the Dark Side.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The Star Destroyer gunner had an Ion cannon for disabling and retrieving escape craft. He says 'shall I open fire'.




And waste ammo on an assumed malfunctioning escape pod. no lifeforms aboard...

So the argument goes. 

Don't know about PM. Think I was pissed when I saw it.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> It just seems like the jedi were a bunch of massive cunts to be honest
> 
> they created darth vader
> 
> palpatine was a dodgy character to be sure, but it was* the jedis desire to control the galaxy *that allowed him to become emperor and caused the war



what you on about??


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> I think that's right, too - neither could have happened without the other, so they're both integral parts. But without Anakin, none of it would have happened at at all.


Alternatively: without Obi-Won, none of it would have happened at all.  First OR second trilogy.

Hmm....


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Alternatively: without Obi-Won, none of it would have happened at all.  First OR second trilogy.
> 
> Hmm....



Yeah, also true.

If only he'd have performed a sabre kill, instead of leaving Anakin to the fire...


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Alternatively: without Obi-Won, none of it would have happened at all.  First OR second trilogy.
> 
> Hmm....



or R2-D2


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

leave r2 alone he is a god amungst machines.

dave


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

The Jedi were shit.

How they couldn't sense a huge consiprosy right in front of their noses is beyond me. 

Also, taking small children from their parents and filling their heads with silly doctorine is a bit fucked up imo.

The Sith are much more honest. What you see is what you get.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> But there'd been peace and justice in the galaxy for a thousand generations with things in balance, before the dark times. That's what the Jedi - in conjunction with the Senate - tried to acheive. The mistakes they made were because their link to the Force was clouded by the Dark Side.



that's what *they* said

slavery and gangsterism was rife even when we join the story and they are in charge pretty muchunchallenged

not to mention democracy being nonexistent, all of the rulers we see are monarchs,


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> he never had a chance
> 
> first chance he got to go home he found out she was dead
> 
> the fucking jedi could have done more about the whole situation rather than just picking one slave to free because they thought he was important for them



Why didn't he have a chance? He should have written to Padme and asked her to lend him the cash to return the favor of saving her arse. She was a princess, she should have offered to buy his mum back anyway.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> leave r2 alone he is a god amungst machines.
> 
> dave



thats my point


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Yes, I agree with you and Iam.  It is the story of Anakin Skywalker and he was the one to bring balance to the Force.  That is the most obvious way of looking at it.



but surely to have balance in the force you would need both jedi _and _sith


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why didn't he have a chance? He should have written to Padme and asked her to lend him the cash to return the favor of saving her arse. She was a princess, she should have offered to buy his mum back anyway.



the jedi took him away when he was about 8 and brainwashed him

i  bet he asked to see his mum but he wasn't allowed


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why didn't he have a chance? He should have written to Padme and asked her to lend him the cash to return the favor of saving her arse. She was a princess, she should have offered to buy his mum back anyway.



but she got married!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> the jedi took him away when he was about 8 and brainwashed him
> 
> i  bet he asked to see his mum but he wasn't allowed



That no excuse to chop up the younglings though is it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> but she got married!



I don't see your point.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That no excuse to chop up the younglings though is it.



i didn't even like him when he was trying to be good

but it's the jedis fault he ended up such a wrongun, he probably would have been better off as a slave on tatooine


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> but surely to have balance in the force you would need both jedi _and _sith


No, this is a common misunderstanding of the intentions of the writer.  Balance does NOT mean both good and evil.  That is a Dungeons and Dragons notion.  In the Star Wars universe, Balance can only exist in the ABSENCE of evil.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That no excuse to chop up the younglings though is it.



fuck the younglings!


KILL EM ALL!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> he probably would have been better off as a slave on tatooine



Too right. I blame the midi cloreins for fucking his mum.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't see your point.


The point is that Anakin's mum was actually perfectly happy.  Shortly after the events of TPM, she married a free man and raised a family as a free woman.  There was no need for Anakin to be worried about her.

It just so happened that another ten years later, she happened to be kidnapped by Tuskan Raiders.  But that kind of accident was the kind of thing that could have happened anywhere, really -- it was completely unrelated to her life as a former slave.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't see your point.



so he couldn't of gone and brought her out of slavery because she was married and was no longer a slave


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> that's what *they* said
> 
> slavery and gangsterism was rife even when we join the story and they are in charge pretty muchunchallenged
> 
> not to mention democracy being nonexistent, all of the rulers we see are monarchs,



The alternative, of course, was do as we say or we'll blow up your entire planet.

I don't think there's any suggestion that the society was perfect, but the Empire is not a better choice, and that's what the Sith represented.

And besides, it's a fantasy, and as kabbes said, full of plot holes.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> The point is that Anakin's mum was actually perfectly happy.  Shortly after the events of TPM, she married a free man and raised a family as a free woman.  There was no need for Anakin to be worried about her.
> 
> It just so happened that another ten years later, she happened to be kidnapped by Tuskan Raiders.  But that kind of accident was the kind of thing that could have happened anywhere, really -- it was completely unrelated to her life as a former slave.



it's really hard to believe the jedis versions of events isn't it


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah the lil uns should learn how to swing a light sbare rather then make pithy comments about planets being where they should be.

That will learns them.

dave


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> No, this is a common misunderstanding of the intentions of the writer.  Balance does NOT mean both good and evil.  That is a Dungeons and Dragons notion.  In the Star Wars universe, Balance can only exist in the ABSENCE of evil.



So is evil like 'too heavy' or something?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> No, this is a common misunderstanding of the intentions of the writer.  Balance does NOT mean both good and evil.  That is a Dungeons and Dragons notion.  In the Star Wars universe, Balance can only exist in the ABSENCE of evil.




 in order for there to be good there must be evil. if there was no sith the jedi would have nothing to compare themselves to and a lot of common people's thoughts of the jedi would come true


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

It's definitely utterly riddled with plot holes.  It's just that, ironically, they don't tend to be the plot holes that people often suggest


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

there would still be evil in the form of the fett's and the hutts though.

Just no sith.

dave


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

There's always Sith, but they weren't always in positions of power.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> so he couldn't of gone and brought her out of slavery because she was married and was no longer a slave



I thought you meant Padme


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So is evil like 'too heavy' or something?


Yeah, sure.  Why not?



drcarnage said:


> in order for there to be good there must be evil. if there was no sith the jedi would have nothing to compare themselves to and a lot of common people's thoughts of the jedi would come true


There is no evidence for any of that, though.  It's all just come from your head.  

Star Wars is a fantasy.  And as written by the author of that fantasy, "balance in the force" comes from having no dark side to cloud it.  Pure and simple.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

Iam said:


> There's always Sith, but they weren't always in positions of power.



correct. and it was the jedi that helped put the sith in such a position


----------



## Annierak (Oct 28, 2008)

wasn't princess Leia fit?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> there would still be evil in the form of the fett's and the hutts though.
> 
> Just no sith.
> 
> dave


It's only force evil that matters, though, when you are talking about balance in the force.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah yeah thats what i was(kinda) saying.

In tyerms of cosmic balence there is still evil in the universe but in terms of the force there is no evil.

dave


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> correct. and it was the jedi that helped put the sith in such a position



Hard to see, the Dark Side is...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It's only force evil that matters, though, when you are talking about balance in the force.



Maybe the good force balenced the regular evil in the universe and the sith tipped the force scales the wrong way. 

Why can there only be two sith lords at a time and if so why does Darth have an apprentice in that new computer game?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, sure.  Why not?
> 
> There is no evidence for any of that, though.  It's all just come from your head.  It's a fantasy.  And as written by the author of that fantasy, "balance in the force" comes from having no dark side to cloud it.  Pure and simple.



depends what you class as darkside i suppose.

as i said beofore taking kids from parents, brainwashing them, keeping secrets of the force from them and putting them in situations where they could be slaughtered isn't considered good to me.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

I reckon that if you want to criticise the Star Wars canon, you should do so on its own terms.  And Jabba knows there is enough inconsistency and contradiction to manage it.

Darths And Droids does a pretty good job of pointing out a lot of the real plot holes, whilst explaining why a lot of the apparent plot holes aren't really plot holes at all.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

If someone had done the god and honurable thing and drowned bloody ja ja binks then palpetine wouldnt never have been given the emeregncy powers. 

Or they would have found another stooge. But at least ja ja would be dead.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> depends what you class as darkside i suppose.
> 
> as i said beofore taking kids from parents, brainwashing them, keeping secrets of the force from them and putting them in situations where they could be slaughtered isn't considered good to me.


It all makes sense within the context of a magic ability that has the power to cause untold devestation in the universe, however.  In a universe where such a thing exists, you can see why an incredible degree of monastic control would be required.  

Also: Jedi are taken away from their parents and prevented from forming personal attachments to prevent the very thing that caused Anakin to go fucking mental!  The events of the first trilogy are actually an endorsement of the Jedi's methods!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe the good force balenced the regular evil in the universe and the sith tipped the force scales the wrong way.
> 
> Why can there only be two sith lords at a time and if so why does Darth have an apprentice in that new computer game?



i think in the new game the apprentice was not trained to be a sith, a dark jedi more like.

the reason why there is only two sith at one time was due to the great sith war when all but one was slaughtered. the rule of two works like this: master trains apprentice, apprentice kills master, recruits new apprentice and becomes master. repeat


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why can there only be two sith lords at a time and if so why does Darth have an apprentice in that new computer game?


Now THAT is a fair question.  The line about only two sith lords makes absolutely no bloody sense whatsoever, in my opinion.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> the reason why there is only two sith at one time was due to the great sith war when all but one was slaughtered. the rule of two works like this: master trains apprentice, apprentice kills master, recruits new apprentice and becomes master. repeat


But then you really have to ask why any master would ever train an apprentice.  It just seems a bit self-defeating, frankly.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Annierak said:


> wasn't princess Leia fit?



Aye!


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It all makes sense within the context of a magic ability that has the power to cause untold devestation in the universe, however.  In a universe where such a thing exists, you can see why an incredible degree of monastic control would be required.
> 
> Also: Jedi are taken away from their parents and prevented from forming personal attachments to prevent the very thing that caused Anakin to go fucking mental!  The events of the first trilogy are actually an endorsement of the Jedi's methods!



but anakin wouldn't have been able to become so powerful and messed up if they had just left him the fuck alone


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Aye!


Luke certainly thought so


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> but anakin wouldn't have been able to become so powerful and messed up if they had just left him the fuck alone


... which, if you remember, is what both Yoda and Obi-Won actually wanted to do.  It was Qui-Gon that insisted on training him.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Also: Jedi are taken away from their parents and prevented from forming personal attachments to prevent the very thing that caused Anakin to go fucking mental!  The events of the first trilogy are actually an endorsement of the Jedi's methods!



He goes mental because he has to keep his emotions secret.

I believe that after ROTJ Luke allowed the Jedi to form relationships.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Knights of the Old Republic endorses the Jedi forming relationships too.  But it seems a bit like rationalisation, frankly.  I don't think that the real problem is with the Jedi so much as the existence of the Force in the first place.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> But then you really have to ask why any master would ever train an apprentice.  It just seems a bit self-defeating, frankly.



It is there to make sure that there is always the two most powerful sith at any one time. If the apprentice succeeds in killing his master he is worthy of becoming a true sith. If he fails he was obviously not good enough.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> ... which, if you remember, is what both Yoda and Obi-Won actually wanted to do.  It was Qui-Gon that insisted on training him.



Qui Gon was a bit of a dick wasn't he

wasn't he really into talking to ghosts as well

definetely a wrongun


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> It is there to make sure that there is always the two most powerful sith at any one time. If the apprentice succeeds in killing his master he is worthy of becoming a true sith. If he fails he was obviously not good enough.


But it doesn't explain why any master, having successfully defeated his old master, would then take on an apprentice.  It's like getting someone to set up a big old mantrap in your house but not telling you where they've done it.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> Qui Gon was a bit of a dick wasn't he
> 
> wasn't he really into talking to ghosts as well
> 
> definetely a wrongun


Yeah, Qui-Gon just plain played it badly from start to finish.  He was good with a lightsaber but that was as far as it went.  God knows how he ever got to be a Master.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> But it doesn't explain why any master, having successfully defeated his old master, would then take on an apprentice.  It's like getting someone to set up a big old mantrap in your house but not telling you where they've done it.



because he wants the sith to continue in order for them to rise again and rule the galaxy? it worked.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

is wrong. so willl remove the post.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> because he wants the sith to continue in order for them to rise again and rule the galaxy? it worked.


It raises another question, though: why did Vader never challenge Palpatine?


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It raises another question, though: why did Vader never challenge Palpatine?



I think Darth Sidious was the top sith ever, Vader was stronger than him but he was a fucking mess of a person


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

which raises another question

why don't i go and get a job and a girlfriend and stuff instead of talking to you lot


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

But it's supposed to be an absolute that the apprentice challenges the master.  Where was that in their relationship?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

he did hcallenge him anyway and killed him.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> which raises another question
> 
> why don't i have a girlfriend?


Another, rather deeper, one is: how the fuck do I have a fiancée?

She's never even seen Star Wars, either.  Point blank refuses to do so.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It raises another question, though: why did Vader never challenge Palpatine?






you what??



he fucking chucked him down a hole to his death!!!!!


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> which raises another question
> 
> why don't i go and get a job and a girlfriend and stuff instead of talking to you lot



 

Because we'd miss you.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> he did hcallenge him anyway and killed him.
> 
> dave


Well:

a) Only after another 20 years.  I don't think that really counts;  And
b) That wasn't really a challenge, in my opinion.  He wasn't trying to become the master.  He had a change of heart and so was trying to destroy the Sith completely.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

20 years to lean everything and surpass his master doesnt sound like that long.


dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

But he didn't challenge and surpass his master.  He wasn't trying to become the master.  I call shennanigans on that being considered a challenge.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It raises another question, though: why did Vader never challenge Palpatine?



Vader was not as powerful as Palpatine i think. He could've easily challenged Palpatine if had obiwan not disabled him. that's why the sith want luke. younger and potentially more powerful


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

Anakin was more powerful than all of the other Jedi and Sith, that is why he didn't challenge the Emperor and that is why he destroyed the Jedi and the Sith


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

but luke was a shit jedi.


dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

and luke was even harder than darth vader once he got his powers


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

bollocks he was!


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> But he didn't challenge and surpass his master.  He wasn't trying to become the master.  I call shennanigans on that being considered a challenge.



Yes he was

He said to luke that they could rule the galaxy as father and son!


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

another thing i always wonder is what they did with all the robots once they killed grievous

there must have been millions of unemployed battle droids


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

It's true.  Luke was balls as a Jedi.  He had no saber skills at all.  He beat Vader by being a bit lucky but mostly by giving in to the dark side, which doesn't really count as a win for the good guys.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> bollocks he was!



he kicked the shit out of him in return of the jedi

he didn't lose his rag all the time like his dad did when he was his age, but he kicked fuck out of him when he did


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> another thing i always wonder is what they did with all the robots once they killed grievous
> 
> there must have been millions of unemployed battle droids


I read the rationalisation for that once, but I forget.  Something about Palpatine preferring organic beings that could be mind controlled rather than droids that couldn't.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

he did it by being an angry young man though, no jedi skill and his force powers were shit.

You put him a room with samuel l blackson or yoda
 and see whats up.


dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> he did it by being an angry young man though, no jedi skill and his force powers were shit.
> 
> You put him a room with samuel l blackson or yoda
> and see whats up.
> ...



those two both lost to palpatine

they looked cool and everything but they were a couple of ponces


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> he did it by being an angry young man though, no jedi skill and his force powers were shit.
> 
> You put him a room with samuel l blackson or yoda
> and see whats up.
> ...



Luke was still young, younger then mark hammill

I read after ROTJ he became the first Jedi to be able to cloak a spaceship using the force

so he was the badest of all jedi at the end of his career


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> those two both lost to palpatine
> 
> they looked cool and everything but they were a couple of ponces


Neither of them lost to Palpatine.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Neither of them lost to Palpatine.



they did

at the end of episode III he rinses them both out


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

yoda lost to old age innit?

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Luke was still young, younger then mark hammill
> 
> I read after ROTJ he became the first Jedi to be able to cloak a spaceship using the force
> 
> so he was the badest of all jedi at the end of his career


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> they did
> 
> at the end of episode III he rinses them both out



samuel l only lost coz of anakin

he defeated the emperor


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> they did
> 
> at the end of episode III he rinses them both out


No he doesn't.

Windu kicks his ass.  It's Anakin that stops Windu from actually killing Palpatine.

And Palpatine escapes from Yoda.  He realises he can't beat the little green ball of doom, so he gets the fuck out of there.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> Windu kicks his ass.  It's Anakin that stops Windu from actually killing Palpatine.
> 
> And Palpatine escapes from Yoda.  He realises he can't beat the little green ball of doom, so he gets the fuck out of there.



Windu still loses the fight

he could have stopped it all by letting anakin come along, or by sparking him oot 

but he doesn't, he loses the fight

and it's yoda who runs away from the fight when he faces palpatine, the emperor completely smashes fuck out of him with those tables and he sneaks off to live in a swamp


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> Windu still loses the fight
> 
> he could have stopped it all by letting anakin come along, or by sparking him oot
> 
> but he doesn't, he loses the fight


If you have to rely on somebody else saving you, you didn't win.  In the actual fight, Windu smashes his smug face in.



> and it's yoda who runs away from the fight when he faces palpatine, the emperor completely smashes fuck out of him with those tables and he sneaks off to live in a swamp


I think it's pretty clear that it is Yoda trying to get to Palpatine and Palpatine that is keeping the fuck away.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

"Stop electrocuting yourself, stop electrocuting yourself..."


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


>


 
would uyou really be proud of creating c3po. Bloody camp bucket of bolts with shite one liners. he annoys me more then binx. Nearly ruins episode 3 for me he does.

dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> If you have to rely on somebody else saving you, you didn't win.  In the actual fight, Windu smashes his smug face in.



the emperor cheat for sure, but he's a sith, he's allowed to cheat

windu would beat him in a fair fight, but he's a sith lord, so it isn't a fair fight, and palpatine wins


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah but thats like saying I'm much harder then chris eubank cos mike tyson is my body guard.


dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

you probably are harder than frank bruno nowadays


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> the emperor cheat for sure, but he's a sith, he's allowed to cheat
> 
> windu would beat him in a fair fight, but he's a sith lord, so it isn't a fair fight, and palpatine wins


Then Windu wins in the end, because Anakin ultimately is pursuaded that ol' Windy was actually right all along and kills Palpatine.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> would uyou really be proud of creating c3po. Bloody camp bucket of bolts with shite one liners. he annoys me more then binx. Nearly ruins episode 3 for me he does.
> 
> dave



do you think 3PO is camp when he speaks other languages? or was he just programmed with a camp English language?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought he was letting Windu beat him up to show that the Jedi were fuckups, thereby convincing manakin to join in. Cos otherwise surely he would have just zapped him with a bit of the old force lightning?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> do you think 3PO is camp when he speaks other languages? or was he just programmed with a camp English language?


 
yeah he sounds camp as when he is speaking  huttish as well.


dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

TwilightPilgrim said:


> I thought he was letting Windu beat him up to show that the Jedi were fuckups, thereby convincing manakin to join in. Cos otherwise surely he would have just zapped him with a bit of the old force lightning?


IIRC he tried and utterly failed to zap him with force lightning.  In fact, isn't that how he ends up with such a fugly face?  Windu turns the lightning back onto him.

(Which is what Iam was alluding to earlier).


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

TwilightPilgrim said:


> I thought he was letting Windu beat him up to show that the Jedi were fuckups, thereby convincing manakin to join in. Cos otherwise surely he would have just zapped him with a bit of the old force lightning?


 

think that i can't remmeber the name of(the one who yoda fights) tries that shit on yoda/obi wan and it gets him no where. Palpetine knows enough to not even bother.

I can't remmebr the windu palpetine fight at all :weird.

dave


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah he sounds camp as when he is speaking  huttish as well.
> 
> 
> dave



a new voice box would sort everything out i reckon


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> think that i can't remmeber the name of(the one who yoda fights)



Dooku?


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Windu beats the emperor in the fight, but then being cunning and so on Emperor manages to kill Windu, so it works out better for him

Windu fucked me right off in that film, everything he is involved in is a complete fuck up


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Dooku?


 

thank you, thats been pissing me off!


dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> I think Windu beats the emperor in the fight, but then being cunning and so on Emperor manages to kill Windu, so it works out better for him
> 
> Windu fucked me right off in that film, everything he is involved in is a complete fuck up


According to Wookiepedia, the only person that is Windu's equal in saber fighting is Qui-Gon.

So, basically, it would seem that the Jedi using musclehead fighting ability as their indicator of worth is what directly leads to their utter lack of win.  Qui-Gon and Windu -- what a pair of idiots.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

qui gon wasn't even on the council. They respeted his skills but never listend to him.

dave


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> According to Wookiepedia, the only person that is Windu's equal in saber fighting is Qui-Gon.
> 
> So, basically, it would seem that the Jedi using musclehead fighting ability as their indicator of worth is what directly leads to their utter lack of win.  Qui-Gon and Windu -- what a pair of idiots.



And that dude with the beard that is part of his head is another one, he just sits about for 3 films and doesn't help anyone, then fucks off to some weird planet and gets killed

the jedi council are fucking shite


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

The female Jedi that is of the race that tend to all be, err, exotic dancers is quite good though.  She gets in some good saber action before she gets slaughtered.

But conehead and the one that looks like a squid get killed by Palpatine in about 0.02 seconds.  Useless!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

i thought conehead got done by jengo fett????


dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

No, not the conehead I'm thinking of.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

The girl is a Twi'lek.

I guess he means Ki-Adi-Mundi as the other one...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> qui gon wasn't even on the council. They respeted his skills but never listend to him.
> 
> dave


This sums it up.


----------



## Iam (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol kabbes. The force is with us.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> i thought conehead got done by jengo fett????
> 
> 
> dave



yeah the two kids who turn up with windu aren't from the council, everyone was away in the war except windu

those two who come to arrest palpatine are fucking atrocious, i think someone off the street would have been more use in that fight...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> yeah the two kids who turn up with windu aren't from the council, everyone was away in the war except windu
> 
> those two who come to arrest palpatine are fucking atrocious, i think someone off the street would have been more use in that fight...


No, believe it or not, they were from the council.  Absolutely fucking hopeless.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Incidentally, this is the best thread in about a year.  Thank god for the hopelessly labyrinthine complexities of the Star Wars canon.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Incidentally, this is the best thread in about a year.  Thank god for the hopelessly labyrinthine complexities of the Star Wars canon.



I was just feeling a bit ashamed that it's what i've been doing all day


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Incidentally, this is the best thread in about a year. Thank god for the hopelessly labyrinthine complexities of the Star Wars canon.


#

you've ruined it now! No arguments about who is more of a tosser 3po or binx or anything now.


dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Anybody played Knights of the Old Republic?  The assassin droid in that is clearly the best robot in the whole canon.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh io really wanna start playing that. I need an xbox first


dave


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Anybody played Knights of the Old Republic?  The assassin droid in that is clearly the best robot in the whole canon.



Agreed.



I think I enjoyed some of the games more than I enjoyed some of the films.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Anybody played Knights of the Old Republic?  The assassin droid in that is clearly the best robot in the whole canon.



2 quality games


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

i haven't played a star wars game for years

i used to love the old ones


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a UK champion at Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast.

I won competitions and everything.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Anybody played Knights of the Old Republic?  The assassin droid in that is clearly the best robot in the whole canon.



best droid ever


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

knights of the old republic is better than all of the prequel films imo, not too sure about the second game, buggy as hell


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> knights of the old republic is better than all of the prequel films imo, not too sure about the second game, buggy as hell



^^ I'd agree

The whole thing, the feel of the game, the story line, the lot

probably the best game i've ever played, certainly the most enjoyable


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

i've got the second one on pc but got bored as i couldn't win a race.(im convinced its a piece of piss)

will have to go back to it when im proper bored.


dave


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> ^^ I'd agree
> 
> The whole thing, the feel of the game, the story line, the lot
> 
> probably the best game i've ever played, certainly the most enjoyable



lots of replay value too. playing light side is  , but on the dark side you fucking own!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> i've got the second one on pc but got bored as i couldn't win a race.(im convinced its a piece of piss)
> 
> will have to go back to it when im proper bored.
> 
> ...



the races are easy but you dont have to do them if i recall


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

I love KOTOR except for one really rather important thing.

I made, it would seem, completely the wrong choices as regards my class and my force powers.  I went for scout and I went for various attacking options.  This basically made it impossible for me to beat the BBEG at the end.  Every FAQ I checked listed a whole load of methods for beating him that were not possible for my character build.  So because of this, I was never able to actually beat the game.  Aaargh!  Why give me all these options and then arbitrarily decide some of them are just "wrong"?

Other than that, absolutely superb.

I played it on PC, dave -- don't need an Xbox.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> lots of replay value too. playing light side is  , but on the dark side you fucking own!



At the end when you storm that death star type place as a sith

lifting all the ninja siths up before the force choking em with one hand then fucking another one up with a duel bladed lightsaber with the other.

 feeling like the don!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah yeah i got the wrong game i thought it was that new  one (force unleashed??) you lot were meaning and i don't want to play it on pc for some rerason i cant quite work out.


dave


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> I love KOTOR except for one really rather important thing.
> 
> I made, it would seem, completely the wrong choices as regards my class and my force powers.  I went for scout and I went for various attacking options.  This basically made it impossible for me to beat the BBEG at the end.  Every FAQ I checked listed a whole load of methods for beating him that were not possible for my character build.  So because of this, I was never able to actually beat the game.  Aaargh!  Why give me all these options and then arbitrarily decide some of them are just "wrong"?
> 
> ...



to beat malak at the end all you have to do is kill the jedi in the room so he cant drain their power, then attack him once, run around in circles so he cant hit you, attack, run around etc.
you can also cheat slightly and go to the menu to use items such as stims and healthpacks instead of using them in the fight and losing a turn


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> At the end when you storm that death star type place as a sith
> 
> lifting all the ninja siths up before the force choking em with one hand then fucking another one up with a duel bladed lightsaber with the other.
> 
> feeling like the don!




did you get those two awsome lightsabre crystals from that guy on the space station? an orange one and light blue one 

its so good being evil


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> did you get those two awsome lightsabre crystals from that guy on the space station? an orange one and light blue one
> 
> its so good being evil



I don't remember TBH

but my litsabre is always strictly red for the darkside


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> to beat malak at the end all you have to do is kill the jedi in the room so he cant drain their power, then attack him once, run around in circles so he cant hit you, attack, run around etc.
> you can also cheat slightly and go to the menu to use items such as stims and healthpacks instead of using them in the fight and losing a turn


Believe me -- if you picked a scout build and then didn't max out the necessary force powers (such as speed run), you just can't beat him.  As a scout, your defence is too feeble, so you just get mullered even with full on stims and so on.  You have to stay clear and time it right... but you can only do that with max force speed, which I didn't pick (doh!).


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I don't remember TBH
> 
> but my litsabre is always strictly red for the darkside



red lightsabres and  revan's cloak =


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

I just couldn't persuade myself to go dark side.  I just couldn't do it.

Double-ended yellow lightsaber for me.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> red lightsabres and  revan's cloak =



innit!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Believe me -- if you picked a scout build and then didn't max out the necessary force powers (such as speed run), you just can't beat him.  As a scout, your defence is too feeble, so you just get mullered even with full on stims and so on.  You have to stay clear and time it right... but you can only do that with max force speed, which I didn't pick (doh!).



i never chose scout. isnt that for sneaking with invisibility cloaks and disabling mines? fuck that, i always go straight into the action with my force powers. i think that was guardian


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> I just couldn't persuade myself to go dark side.  I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Double-ended yellow lightsaber for me.



See, I played the game more then once

first time I was a jedi, I beat the game, then played it as a sith

Sith's force powers are so much better then a jedi's


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why didn't he just go back and buy Anakins mother anyway.


why didn't he just shove a lighsabere in wattos's tiny little face and say: "Republic, motherfucker, do you speak?"


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

On the second one i was always going to go dark when i had the chnace. much better powers innit.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> See, I played the game more then once
> 
> first time I was a jedi, I beat the game, then played it as a sith
> 
> Sith's force powers are so much better then a jedi's


I tried bits of it as dark side and it seemed to be an identical game with slightly different dialogue that gave the illusion of choice but always returned to the same story.  So I couldn't be bothered to play the whole thing as dark side.

*drcarnage*, yes, scout was an absolutely shit choice.  But you don't know that when you first boot up the game.  I was playing it as an RPG and it seemed like a good choice for the character I was playing.  I didn't know it was going to fuck up my entire game thereafter.


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

Kabbes, you fail at spelling Obi-wan.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Kabbes, you fail at spelling Obi-wan.


That's how I thought it was spelt, but I made the mistake of looking it up on Google.  I failed to account for the generic terrible spelling across the internet.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> I tried bits of it as dark side and it seemed to be an identical game with slightly different dialogue that gave the illusion of choice but always returned to the same story.  So I couldn't be bothered to play the whole thing as dark side.



the story is the same, except for some major things. the force powers make it all worthwhile to go sith


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> I think Darth Sidious was the top sith ever, Vader was stronger than him but he was a fucking mess of a person



He was made almost entirely midi timcode but never seemed to have the power of even yoda or that sith dracula one.


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

Jedi Outcast was awesome. There was so much running around with a gun before returning to Jedi-ness that when you finally ignite your lightsaber...


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He was made almost entirely midi timcode but never seemed to have the power of even yoda or that sith dracula one.


He lost a lot of his midi-mojo when his limbs got chopped off.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He was made almost entirely midi timcode but never seemed to have the power of even yoda or that sith dracula one.


Darth Reven FTW.  No doubt. 

Unless he is a fucking scout, of course, at which point he just dribbles in a corner.


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

If you play Lego Star Wars II you can design your own Jedi or Sith too. Albeit made out of lego. And mostly made up of bits of other characters. But you could have a Wookiee or Greedo Jedi if you wanted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> would uyou really be proud of creating c3po. Bloody camp bucket of bolts with shite one liners. he annoys me more then binx. Nearly ruins episode 3 for me he does.
> 
> dave



And why didn't Darth Vader recognise the very droid he built? He was even with the R2 unit that he knew quite well.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe he was just a bit embarresed at how far he'd fallen and didn't want them to know who he was so didnt say hello.


dave


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And why didn't Darth Vader recognise the very droid he built? He was even with the R2 unit that he knew quite well.


If he had said something, it would've been really awkward.

"Hey, that's my old droid!"

"Yes, Lord Vader. And?"

*shrug* "Just saying."


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

How's he going to recognise one fucking artoo unit from another?  It's just a metal cylinder.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

Alex B said:


> If he had said something, it would've been really awkward.
> 
> "Hey, that's my old droid!"
> 
> ...



Yes but he knew those guys were always hanging out with the Jedi from the old days. It would have been prudent to capture them and pummel them until they talked. Hell, Darth made C3PO so he could have just reprogammed him. 
How come he ended up making a stadard protocol droid? He didn't buy a kit because he didn't have the parts to finish him.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> How's he going to recognise one fucking artoo unit from another?  It's just a metal cylinder.



Exactly!

Darth Vader was a fascist & Racist

"All those droids look the same to me"


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> How's he going to recognise one fucking artoo unit from another? It's just a metal cylinder.


 
I don't thiunk i have ever seen another r2 unit they are all r3's or something(r1???) normally aren't they?

obi wan didn't get a an r2!


dave


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come he ended up making a stadard protocol droid? He didn't buy a kit because he didn't have the parts to finish him.


He got loads of old bits off freecycle. The C3 range of droids were like bread-makers back then.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I don't thiunk i have ever seen another r2 unit they are all r3's or something(r1???) normally aren't they?
> 
> obi wan didn't get a an r2!
> 
> ...


R2-D2 with R2-M5 and R2-C4


----------



## Santino (Oct 28, 2008)

Obi-wan's droid in AOTC was called R4. He probably listened to The Archers on it.


----------



## isitme (Oct 28, 2008)

aren't r-1 droids the ones with square heads?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And why didn't Darth Vader recognise the very droid he built? He was even with the R2 unit that he knew quite well.



On that topic, here's a great email from a few years back...

It purports to be a new scene in the 'latest' special edition version of Empire Strikes Back



> INT: BESPIN GANTRY - MOMENTS LATER:
> 
> A furious lightsaber duel is underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

Outstanding work.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> On that topic, here's a great email from a few years back...
> 
> It purports to be a new scene in the 'latest' special edition version of Empire Strikes Back



I dont agree with the last comment made by Darth.

Anakin had much worse hair than Luke. So bad in fact, that only heat from lava could sort it out


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^ Did you not SEE the comic I posted a few pages back?  It's the exact same script!  Well, part 1 of it anyway.  I didn't think part 2 was funny enough to be worth posting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 28, 2008)

kabbes said:


> ^^^ Did you not SEE the comic I posted a few pages back?  It's the exact same script!  Well, part 1 of it anyway.  I didn't think part 2 was funny enough to be worth posting.



Sorry dude, didn't have time to read the whole thread...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2008)

isitme said:


> well after the last 3 films i kind of decided that the jedi were a bunch of cunts tbh
> 
> it was even worse than royal families in europe, you had to be born with special blood and nothing else mattered, that made you powerful
> 
> it's not a wonder they were overthrown



Worse still they wouldn't give a straight answer to anything claiming only the Sith deal in absolutes. I.E. if you're certain you're evil! 

Basically means they can wriggle out of any old shit they've said with more goal post moving shite! They're the ultimate politicians!


----------



## isitme (Oct 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Worse still they wouldn't give a straight answer to anything claiming only the Sith deal in absolutes. I.E. if you're certain you're evil!
> 
> Basically means they can wriggle out of any old shit they've said with more goal post moving shite! They're the ultimate politicians!



they are even worse than politicians

at least politicians work on talking bollocks, the jedi just work on making themselves harder so noone can stand up to them


----------



## Santino (Oct 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Worse still they wouldn't give a straight answer to anything claiming only the Sith deal in absolutes. I.E. if you're certain you're evil!
> 
> Basically means they can wriggle out of any old shit they've said with more goal post moving shite! They're the ultimate politicians!


From a certain point of view.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 29, 2008)

kabbes said:


> ^^^ Did you not SEE the comic I posted a few pages back?  It's the exact same script!  Well, part 1 of it anyway.  I didn't think part 2 was funny enough to be worth posting.



thats what i was thinking


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2008)

isitme said:


> aren't r-1 droids the ones with square heads?



nah.

these are R1 driods.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 29, 2008)

^ that looks worringly like a Nazi combined coffee machine&cup stand tbh


----------



## isitme (Nov 2, 2008)

ok 

just realised another key bit of the plot 

the bit when the emperor says they have to kill luke, and darth vader tells him that they could turn him to the dark side

he knew what was gonna happen


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> ok
> 
> just realised another key bit of the plot
> 
> ...


The Emperor thinks that Luke will kill Vader and become his new apprentice. One younger, and more powerful. Vader reckons that Luke and he can kill Palpatine and that Vader can then rule the galaxy. 

Sith are always trying to get one over each other. Dooku tries to recruit Obi-wan against Palpatine. The only Sith who we never see plotting against other Sith is Darth Maul, cos he's an idiot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2008)

Alex B said:


> The only Sith who we never see plotting against other Sith is Darth Maul, cos he's an idiot.



Yeah he was a cock.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 2, 2008)

He was cool though. He just looked freaky and did lots of fighting, which is all I ask for in a Star Wars character.


----------



## mk12 (Nov 3, 2008)

A question to all Star Wars fans:

Did Palpatine _need_ Anakin to take power? Surely he was just a bit of muscle?

Palpatine probably could have taken power without Anakin/Vader?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

needed anakin to help kill all the jedi. he would have got his arse kicked.

dave


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

mk12 said:


> A question to all Star Wars fans:
> 
> Did Palpatine _need_ Anakin to take power? Surely he was just a bit of muscle?
> 
> Palpatine probably could have taken power without Anakin/Vader?



I'd say that yes, he could've. Anakin was just there at the time. If it was not him it would have been someone else.

The clone troopers could have easily taken the Jedi temple without him and the driod guards would have no problem killing the trade federation dudes.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

but the clone troopers werent under his control at the time.

dave


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

anakin was the most powerful warrior in the galaxy

if he had been a proper jedi then there would be no way that the sith would have been any sort of threat. palpatine would have been killed by windu if it wasn't for anakin

and the empire would have been shite without darth vader in charge, they were fucking incompetent salary men


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

mk12 said:


> A question to all Star Wars fans:
> 
> Did Palpatine _need_ Anakin to take power? Surely he was just a bit of muscle?
> 
> Palpatine probably could have taken power without Anakin/Vader?


Palpatine is like a great chess player - he prepares for practically every eventuality. He doesn't just have a single plan to become Emperor, he sets things up so that he cannot lose and is constantly adapting his plan. The invasion of Naboo fails? No worries, I've been made Chancellor. Darth Maul killed? No problem, recruit Dooku and he can head up the Separatist movement. Droid armies turn out to be rubbish? Let's check those cloners out.

Anakin was a great tool to use to eliminate the Jedi but without him he would probably have found another way to do it.


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

and anakin was the reason that the jedi council was such a fucking mess

they should have left him on tattoine, like i said in the OP, it's all qi-gon's fault


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> but the clone troopers werent under his control at the time.
> 
> dave



they were. order 66.


----------



## mk12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Qui Gonn was correct - Anakin did bring balance to the force (by killing the Emperor).


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> they should have left him on tattoine, like i said in the OP, it's all qi-gon's fault



he goes and dies and lets all the other fuckers get the blame


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

If they left him on Tattoine Mr big pants would have just got some other sith type. It's not like there was a shortage of them.


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> he goes and dies and lets all the other fuckers get the blame



he also spent about 30 years chatting to obi wan in his pity hole


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Qui Gonn was correct - Anakin did bring balance to the force (by killing the Emperor).



but at what cost?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> they were. order 66.


 
yeah but yoda picked em up on behalf of the republic and used them against palpatines forces. The storm troopers didn't come under his control till after the clone wars.

i think.

dave


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If they left him on Tattoine Mr big pants would have just got some other sith type. It's not like there was a shortage of them.



his other recruits were shit tho

anakin was the only one powerful enough to destroy the jedi


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah but yoda picked em up on behalf of the republic and used them against palpatines forces. The storm troopers didn't come under his control till after the clone wars.
> 
> i think.
> 
> dave



maybe not officially, but as soon as palpatine executes order 66 all the clone troopers turn on the jedi. therefore they were under his control and not the jedi's


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> his other recruits were shit tho
> 
> anakin was the only one powerful enough to destroy the jedi



Shut up, Doku seemed pretty powerful and they managed to kill loads of Jedi before that knob suck Anikin waded in on the younglings (oh big man)


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah but yoda picked em up on behalf of the republic and used them against palpatines forces. The storm troopers didn't come under his control till after the clone wars.
> 
> i think.
> 
> dave



it's there for everyone to see in phantom menace, the clones are the jedi's army and then the emperor gets them to shoot all the jedi in the back


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2008)

Palpatine needs Anakin as a lacky so he can be at the senate doing dodgy politics stuff whilst someone else is off doing the dirty work. Two places at once? Powerfiul he is in the dark side but not that powerfull. 

Plus when you are up the top you don't do dirty work yourself just in case. Plausable denyability, expendable assets etc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Palpatine needs Anakin as a lacky so he can be at the senate doing dodgy politics stuff whilst someone else is doing the dirty work. When you are up the top you don't do dirty work yourself just in case. Plausable denyability etc.



Yeah but some other sith could have done that. Doku for instance.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2008)

Doku had his own chores.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> maybe not officially, but as soon as palpatine executes order 66 all the clone troopers turn on the jedi. therefore they were under his control and not the jedi's


 
ahh yes, forgot about that.

so which troops fight in the clone wars then?


dave


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

so at what point does everyone think it all turns bad?

like i know it's bad enough with those monarchist jedi cunts in charge, but which bit seals their fate?


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> ahh yes, forgot about that.
> 
> so which troops fight in the clone wars then?
> 
> ...



they were the same troopers.

the creation of the clone troopers was initiated a jedi called sifo dias, murdered by dooku who then took over the clone army. order 66 must have been implanted in them at that stage. so while the jedi thought they were in control of the troopers, they weren't at all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a friend who is just like Palpatine.  he's a really nice guy, yet something about his mannerisms sometimes is just the same.

Indeed, when my brother and I were watching the 2nd film at the cinema, I started laughing when I noticed the resemblance, I turned to renegadesibling, who said "Isn't he just like x".  Very amusing.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> so at what point does everyone think it all turns bad?
> 
> like i know it's bad enough with those monarchist jedi cunts in charge, but which bit seals their fate?



the fact that the trusted palpatine and were willing to just 'give' him power


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> so at what point does everyone think it all turns bad?
> 
> like i know it's bad enough with those monarchist jedi cunts in charge, but which bit seals their fate?


If Samuel Jackson had managed to kill Palpatine I think the Jedi could have pulled it back from the brink. Even if Anakin had turned to the dark side by himself he didn't have the wit to take control of the galaxy, and didn't know the secret of Order 66.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

the ghost of palpetine could have told him about the order.

I presume they can do the same trick as the jedis. Or can the sith just not be arsed once they have died.

dave


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> the ghost of palpetine could have told him about the order.
> 
> I presume they can do the same trick as the jedis. Or can the sith just not be arsed once they have died.
> 
> dave


Only Jedi, and specifically only Qui Gon, can come back at that point. By the time of the original trilogy Qui Gon has taught it to Obiwan and Yoda.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> the ghost of palpetine could have told him about the order.
> 
> I presume they can do the same trick as the jedis. Or can the sith just not be arsed once they have died.
> 
> dave



they do have the same spirit thing as the jedi. in the expanded universe palpatine's spirit travels into a clone body he made earlier.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Pity the Ewoks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Only Jedi, and specifically only Qui Gon, can come back at that point. By the time of the original trilogy Qui Gon has taught it to Obiwan and Yoda.



Oh that's handy, ties neatly into all the people in the first three films. Good job they didn't teach anyone else or Luke would have wondered who the extra random jedi at the funeral was.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Pity the Ewoks



 

and i thought_ I_ got bored!


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> If Samuel Jackson had managed to kill Palpatine I think the Jedi could have pulled it back from the brink. Even if Anakin had turned to the dark side by himself he didn't have the wit to take control of the galaxy, and didn't know the secret of Order 66.



but jedi don't kill people they disable them


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

kained&able said:


> the ghost of palpetine could have told him about the order.
> 
> I presume they can do the same trick as the jedis. Or can the sith just not be arsed once they have died.
> 
> dave



was that not what persuaded anakin to turn evil? he thought the sith had the power to keep padme alive


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Nah, Windu was about to go all darkside and take Palpatine's head off when he stopped and let Anakin kill him, the muppet...


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

i think i'm going to cry 

the star wars universe is even worse than real life, it's meant to be escapism, but then you ask questions and it's fucking horrible


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> was that not what persuaded anakin to turn evil? he thought the sith had the power to keep padme alive



palpatine didnt. his master did, but palpatine was not able to discover how to do it


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, Windu was about to go all darkside and take Palpatine's head off when he stopped and let Anakin kill him, the muppet...



he was clearly fucked up cos he could have just killed palpatine, but he had beaten him in a fight and he could have put just locked him up if anakin wasn't such a cunt


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

isitme said:


> but jedi don't kill people they disable them


Tell that to Darth Maul.


((((Maul))))


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> palpatine didnt. his master did, but palpatine was not able to discover how to do it



yeah, but anakin knew that padme was going to die, and yoda just said some mystical bollocks about people not really dying whereas palpatine said that the sith knew how to keep people alive


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Tell that to Darth Maul.
> 
> 
> ((((Maul))))



he was mental tho

the only way to disable him was to cut him in half


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> palpatine didnt. his master did, but palpatine was not able to discover how to do it


Lies, deceit, creating mistrust are his ways now.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Lies, deceit, creating mistrust are his ways now.



just like the jedi


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, Windu was about to go all darkside and take Palpatine's head off when he stopped and let Anakin kill him, the muppet...



He could have at least disabled him in half.


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> just like the jedi


You're going to find that many of the truths we cling to depend greatly on our own point of view.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 3, 2008)

Hokey religions and old weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 3, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Hokey religions and old weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side



So you don't believe in the force?

What, you mean that thing you only discovered about 2 hours ago and are now judging me on not believing in?

I *heart* Blue Harvest...


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2008)

I always forget that Brian Blessed was in this film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

Which film is that then?


----------



## Santino (Nov 3, 2008)

That one about those people.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

What? Flash Gordon?


----------



## isitme (Nov 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> I always forget that Brian Blessed was in this film.



phantom menace or one of the old ones?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2008)

Phantom Mencase!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2008)

That's just some CGI bollocks.


----------



## ajk (Nov 3, 2008)

Vader's ALIIIVE?


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> phantom menace or one of the old ones?



Phantom menace ofcourse


----------



## isitme (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't remember him in it

who was he?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 4, 2008)

big lardy Jar-jar boss bloke


----------



## kabbes (Nov 4, 2008)

Boss Naaaaaaaaasss *flobber flobber*


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> I don't remember him in it
> 
> who was he?









Boss Nass


----------



## isitme (Nov 4, 2008)

oh right

he was shit, didn't realise it was him


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> oh right
> 
> he was shit, didn't realise it was him


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

isitme said:


> oh right
> 
> he was shit, didn't realise it was him



agreed.

Wouldn't the star wars prequels be the best films ever if christopher nolan had directed them instead of lucas...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

The stories were actually really good, and better than the originals.  The slow transformation of a republic into a fascistic empire is quality in theory.  Sad that lucas was a twat at delivering it.


----------



## isitme (Nov 4, 2008)

The first two were just big messes of CGI. even the old ones look crap with the CGI bits stuck on

My view is that the original trilogy was a kids film from the early 80s. we were lucky enough to have been the right age to get the full benefit, if they had all been like episode III aimed at fans they might have been good, but it was inevitable they would be let downs....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

The book I am working on which mightyaphrodite and frogwoman have read some of is basically a cross between the star wars prequels and chinatown.


----------



## isitme (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd like to write a book about star wars. like those 5 bounty hunters in empire strikes back all look cool as fuck and they are only in the film for a couple of seconds. same with the crimson guard. but I mean, I can't even be arsed to write a book about myself


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The stories were actually really good, and better than the originals.  The slow transformation of a republic into a fascistic empire is quality in theory.  Sad that lucas was a twat at delivering it.


 When the prequels were first announced I was fascinated at the idea of seeing Anakin develop into Vader. Sadly the delivery of that transormation was piss-poor, and the actor picked for the role hopelessly miscast and an annoying twat.

The timeline chosen was poor as well IMO. Far too much time wasted on Anakin's childhood and teenage years, and only half the running time of the last film devoted to the turning of Anakin into Vader. I wouldn't have minded seeing Vader in action in the coming years, in full villain mode.

Quite silly to show the first Death Star being half-built in the last scene of ep. III. Does it mean it took the Empire some 20 years to complete the first D.S., but only 2-3 to nearly complete a bigger one?

In all it was a disappointment of epic proportions, though at least ep. II and III weren't as godawful as ep I.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes.  The amount of time wasted on the podrace was absolutely ludicrous too.

I'd have much preferred it if they'd 'met' Anakin when he was a fair bit older.

If Jake Gyllenhaal circa: Donnie Darko had played Anakin (in the first film) it would have been a cracker.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2008)

T & P said:


> In all it was a disappointment of epic proportions, though at least ep. II and III weren't as godawful as ep I.



Episode II was much worse than The Phantom Menace. I'll take annoying little kid Anakin racing a pod over him being all lovey-dovey with Padme in the fields of Naboo anyday.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 5, 2008)

Anakin turns to the darkside far to quickly in Episode III imo. His decent to the darkside could have been so good, instead, it was an epic failure.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> Episode II was much worse than The Phantom Menace. I'll take annoying little kid Anakin racing a pod over him being all lovey-dovey with Padme in the fields of Naboo anyday.



Even though the lovey-dovey scenes were godawful, that was more than made up for by stuff like obi-wan's sort of semi 40s-detective substory, which is very much the kind of thing i've been aiming for in my book. 

I mean, both films are lacking, but II has to be preferable for that and for the fact that Jar Jar Binks, the worst character ever created, is barely in it.


----------



## iskande (Nov 11, 2008)

isitme said:


> The first two were just big messes of CGI. even the old ones look crap with the CGI bits stuck on
> 
> My view is that the original trilogy was a kids film from the early 80s. we were lucky enough to have been the right age to get the full benefit, if they had all been like episode III aimed at fans they might have been good, but it was inevitable they would be let downs....



return of the jedi was panned by adults because of the ewoks. me and all the othjer kids loved them. (underdog getting back against authority, ie parents)


----------



## iskande (Nov 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Even though the lovey-dovey scenes were godawful,



so was the completing unconvincy lea and han subplot in the original trilogy


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

i hate c3po more then binx. c3po can ruin the an entire film with one shit pun.(oh im quite beside myself in ep3 for example)

dave


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


>



That's wrong though isn't it? Even most the trade federation didn't know until the last minute and wasn't Jango chosen because he could hide shit from jedi's? Plus I don't think the clones actually knew, they were just given a trigger.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


>


What a muppet.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Even though the lovey-dovey scenes were godawful, that was more than made up for by stuff like obi-wan's sort of semi 40s-detective substory, which is very much the kind of thing i've been aiming for in my book.
> 
> I mean, both films are lacking, but II has to be preferable for that and for the fact that Jar Jar Binks, the worst character ever created, is barely in it.



But Ep1 has Maul and a great fight between him, Obi-wan and Qui-Gon.
Sure, the arena fight scene in Ep2 was cool and so was finally seeing Yoda with a lightsaber, but is was nothing like seeing Maul in action.


----------



## Iam (Nov 11, 2008)

The best bit of Darth Maul was the puzzled expression and the fine red mist as Obi-Wan chops him in half.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah that was cool. He looked proper shock that a mere jedi could beat him. I reckon he fancied him self to be "the one".


dave


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

I liked it when qui-gon and co were leaving tatooine and he speeds up on his bike and duels with qui-gon in the desert


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

Also, when he first ignites his double bladed lightsabre. It reminded me of Return of the Jedi when luke ignites his lightsabre for the first time. OMG is green! its fucking green! WTF? How cool is that?*


*Note: I probabley didnt say 'fucking' when i was a youngling.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

its not a purple light sabe though is it. smauel l blackson knows the score.

dave


----------



## Bleep (Nov 11, 2008)

I reckon once Lucas has died, they'll remake the entire Star Wars franchise. If they can do it for Batman, Terminator (due to be remade apparently) and Star Trek, they can do it for Star Wars.


----------



## Santino (Nov 11, 2008)

Clouds everything, the Dark Side does.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i reckon the original 3 will be redone in 10 years or for some aniversary or another.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> But Ep1 has Maul and a great fight between him, Obi-wan and Qui-Gon.
> Sure, the arena fight scene in Ep2 was cool and so was finally seeing Yoda with a lightsaber, but is was nothing like seeing Maul in action.



Cool as Maul was, he was only in the film for about 5 minutes.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

Bleep said:


> I reckon once Lucas has died, they'll remake the entire Star Wars franchise. If they can do it for Batman, Terminator (due to be remade apparently) and Star Trek, they can do it for Star Wars.



Who has 'remade' Batman?


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Who has 'remade' Batman?



 I think they mean remake as in retell the story

tim burtons/micheal keatons batman being the original, Christian bales being the remake


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I think they mean remake as in retell the story
> 
> tim burtons/micheal keatons batman being the original, Christian bales being the remake



I don't see it as a remake, but a correction.  Even though Burton's films were decent, they deviated from the comics hugely (penguin a mutated freak, joker killing batman's parents, etc)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2008)

Bleep said:


> I reckon once Lucas has died, they'll remake the entire Star Wars franchise. If they can do it for Batman, Terminator (due to be remade apparently) and Star Trek, they can do it for Star Wars.



Yep, that actually might work...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

No, what they should do is make either more short cartoons or an animated feature length feature of the expanded universe. As mentioned previously in this thread, Knights of the Old Republic is perfect for such a thing.

And I mean like the cartoon network shows. not the crappy movie that came out this summer just gone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah i reckon the original 3 will be redone in 10 years or for some aniversary or another.
> 
> 
> dave



They could make splinter of the minds eye (original star wars 2) with the cut battle scene re added now that they can afford it.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

but the toons were shit!

are the books worth reading? where do you start with them?


dave


----------



## isitme (Nov 11, 2008)

iskande said:


> return of the jedi was panned by adults because of the ewoks. me and all the othjer kids loved them. (underdog getting back against authority, ie parents)



I don't remember loving the ewoks tbh

I loved the logs destroying scoutwalkers, but the whole cute thing didn't do it for me, and I was about 5 as well


----------



## kained&able (Nov 11, 2008)

they reminded me of sylanian families.


dave


----------



## isitme (Nov 11, 2008)

anyone remember the cartoon 'Droids' from the 80s?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2008)

All I remembered was the speeder bikes. I bet Lucus did a focus group and decided on the pod race for PM.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone want to read my book?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

Meh, throw it on the pile.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Anyone want to read my book?



What's it about?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

A detective in a city in the 95th century investigates a series of particularly grisly murders.  At first they appear to be nothing more than a new wave of tit-for-tat gangland killings, until he realises that much more powerful forces, with interests way above and beyond mere policework, may well be responsible.

I haven't quite finished the thing, mind.  I was about 30 pages away, and then i started doing this course, and it's really interrupted it.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2008)

Any lightsabers in it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Any lightsabers in it?





No but the aspect of all the different alien races etc is quite star wars ish.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

lightsabres or GTFO


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> lightsabres or GTFO


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

isitme said:


> anyone remember the cartoon 'Droids' from the 80s?



yep. it was shit. remember 'Ewok Adventures' and 'Battle for Endor'. Those should have never happened.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 11, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>



only joking.  

ill read your book despite its lack of lightsabers


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently working on a script where we delve deeper into the secret of the Jawa.

They are in fact a race of deadly assassins who use technology to kill. Boba fet is actually their king who hides his diminutive stature by wearing robotic legs.


----------



## Iam (Nov 11, 2008)

Utini!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> only joking.
> 
> ill read your book despite its lack of lightsabers





Thing is, for me, the thing I really like about Star Wars is the multitude of aliens and the 'sleazy underbelly of space' thing.  The jedi aspect is really just bad rehashed cod-eastern philosophy...


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Thing is, for me, the thing I really like about Star Wars is the multitude of aliens and the 'sleazy underbelly of space' thing.  The jedi aspect is really just bad rehashed cod-eastern philosophy...



Thats why i like Knights of the Old Republic so much. You got to travel to different worlds and meet all sorts of aliens, smugglers, assasins, take part in revolutions and discover ancient secrets.


----------



## Iam (Nov 12, 2008)

And run hither and thither an awful lot.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, would it have killed them to make KOTOR, well, _smaller_?  Or made your running faster?  Serious PITA.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 12, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Yes, would it have killed them to make KOTOR, well, _smaller_?  Or made your running faster?  Serious PITA.



Thats why you build up your 'Force Speed' power


----------



## kabbes (Nov 12, 2008)

Curses.  That would have been useful for killing the final guy too.  Apparently.

Damn me and my desire to throw my lightsaber.


----------

